# ترنيمة جديدة للعذراء مريم " م ر ى م"



## zambrota (4 يونيو 2007)

ترنيمة " م ر ى م " أداء كورال كنيسة السيدة العذراء محرم بك اسكندرية... 
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=5Z1EV638


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة للعذراء مريم " م ر ى م"*

انا بحب الترنيمة دى جدا
دا غير ان انا بشجع كورالات اسكندرية طبعا :new6:
ميرسى جدا​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكاا ليك على الترنيمه الجميله ديه


----------

